# Melly



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

i want to submit it because its my favorite pic of melly!
no surprise there lol. youve all probably already seen this.










best betta picture i have ever taken.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I love her coloring. She's beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! SaylorKennedy, did you mean he instead of she?lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow! That's a really good picture. Beautiful coloring!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely Picture! He's beautiful.


----------

